# My male bearded Dragon seems Thin ??



## Bearded Dragon Man (May 3, 2009)

Hello,

I brought this pair of Bearded Dragon pair from my local reptile store. But my male seems very thin compared to the female. I give then a wide range of veg to eat and give 5 calcium coated mario worms each day to them.

Why does he seem so thin and have no weight compared to my female ?

What should I give to him for him to fatten up ?

Here is a photo below:


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

instead of feeding just five worms. Try feeding them as much as they can eat in a 10-15 minute sitting. this is what most people do. Also make sure there is always veg available 
dave


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

give them more live food to eat. 
i feed mine 5 times aday and just throw it in lol, fresh veg and fruit is put in twice aday and mine have filled out lovely :2thumb:


----------



## Reptypet (May 4, 2009)

Oh my, he is looking rather thin, isnt he...

Agreed with above advice. Feed him more crix/locusts/roaches/mealworms/silkworms for a while, to bulk him up a bit (as much in 10-15 minutes) , and still his veg. If the veg is finished, put more in, but NO lettuce!

Also, check that the female is not eating all his food. Try feeding them live foods seperately, so that you can be sure that he is getting enough!


----------



## Reptypet (May 4, 2009)

Also, if that is a hide box/log??? Please take it out of the tank ASAP. Beardies should not have these, as they need to spend their time in the "sunlight"

could also be why he doesnt eat enough???


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Reptypet said:


> Also, if that is a hide box/log??? Please take it out of the tank ASAP. Beardies should not have these, as they need to spend their time in the "sunlight"
> 
> could also be why he doesnt eat enough???


Not trying to say your wrong, but might want to add, if he is in there in the day! im pretty sure itll be fine if the beardie is in there at night to sleep and comes out in the day! but feel free to currect me if im wrong?
But yeah said before just feed him more, even take one out while the other is eating to make sure hes eating: victory:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Personally I dont think the pic is a good reprasenative in order to judge how fat/thin it is.

What age is it? What length is it? What weight is it?

You can see the way he is sitting he has a good pot belly hanging down and pulling his back skin down making it crease a little. He has no creases in his beard at all which can be a sign of being underweight or dehydrated.

Looks ok to me in those pics, but need better pics and stats to judge better


----------



## Reptypet (May 4, 2009)

beguana said:


> Not trying to say your wrong, but might want to add, if he is in there in the day! im pretty sure itll be fine if the beardie is in there at night to sleep and comes out in the day! but feel free to currect me if im wrong?
> But yeah said before just feed him more, even take one out while the other is eating to make sure hes eating: victory:


I thought it woulda been clear about needing the sunlight??? So that would indicate no hides for daytime... :2thumb:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Reptypet said:


> I thought it woulda been clear about needing the sunlight??? So that would indicate no hides for daytime... :2thumb:


but if he isn't in there in the daytime then it isn't an issue... i think thats what beguana was getting at


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i'm using a mega minimised screen (i'm at work) but he doesn't look that skinny to be honest... females do tend to be larger than the males... maybe she's just a fatty... how old is he and what does he weigh? x


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

to be honest we dont have a hide in our beardies viv and never have done, Nor do our local beardie breeders. as even at night they just curl up against a log
dave


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

none of my 4 bd's have hides either... Tilly sleeps in the hammock, mylo sleeps against the glass and humpy and dave in a corner (they are all housed seperately btw) but some people do use them and have healthy dragons... it just isn't advised incase they hide and escape the UV


----------



## honey-pie (Mar 5, 2009)

Mine have a hide but i close the opening up in the day, but they never really bother with it untill they're tired, sometimes bobby would disappear and i'd know he'd gone for a nap cos he's a lazy little so n so, but now its closed off he cant go in untill at leat 7-8 oclock at night. But he still sneaks off into a corner for a nap lol. He looks ok to me in that pic, rather a good looking male actually, and the females tend to be more chunky than the males. My Bobby's been eatin very very little lately, but he sleeps more than usual and he seems like he's lost no weight at all. I was told that this was something called brumation. I do sit with bobby for about 20 mins every day n try to get him to eat at least a few mealies, but he eats his greens none stop. Good luck with him anyway hun, he's a handsome dude...
Totally off subject of the thread, but what substrate are you using chick? : victory:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Can you try to get a couple of overhead shots? He doesn't look too thin from that photo, but it could just be the way he's sitting. How much does he weigh?


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

My breeding male beardie weights around 550-600g usually and hes 8 and a half inches long. Ok hes probably a little on the plump side of things lol but just to give you an idea.

Try to get a picture of him like HadesDragon said from above and laid out straight then it gives a better indication of his size to length ratio and maybe try weighing him too


----------



## Reptypet (May 4, 2009)

Im saying he looks thin, coz ive never ever seen any of mine with all that loose skin and stuff... 

but i guess that coud also be coz mine are a bunch of big fatties!!! :blush:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Reptypet said:


> Im saying he looks thin, coz ive never ever seen any of mine with all that loose skin and stuff...
> 
> but i guess that coud also be coz mine are a bunch of big fatties!!! :blush:


It's possible - captive beardies are prone to obesity.

I generally try to keep my males between 400-500g, depending on their size and build. I let the females get a bit larger to give them more energy stores for egg production, but I like to keep my males a bit leaner rather than letting them get too overweight.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

600g and 8 and a half inches long??

my babies are born 4 inches long and my breeding pair are at least 18 inches and weigh 7-800g.

The male in the pic looks ok but an overhead picture would be better. In general terms the dragon stores fat in the base of its tail so a nice broad tail base is a good guide to its condition.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Paul B said:


> 600g and 8 and a half inches long??
> 
> my babies are born 4 inches long and my breeding pair are at least 18 inches and weigh 7-800g.
> 
> The male in the pic looks ok but an overhead picture would be better. In general terms the dragon stores fat in the base of its tail so a nice broad tail base is a good guide to its condition.


I'd guess it's 8.5" SVL? Or a '1' was missed off and it's 18.5"...

7-800g is a big too fat for beardies - obesity in reptiles has similar effects to in humans - increased strain on the heart, reduced efficiency of some organs, decreased lifespan, possibility of arterial blockages / blood clots. Having them "chunky" is a good thing; having them obese isn't : victory:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

is my 10 month old ok at 315g? (thats what he weighed last week but more than likely put 10g on again)


----------



## Reptypet (May 4, 2009)

HadesDragons said:


> It's possible - captive beardies are prone to obesity.quote]
> 
> Mine arent really obese though, "chunky" is the word! But they are all rather big... My one female was about 35 cm (13") at 6 months, so i think she has def earned the right to be a big girl. I havent measured her in a while though, but she is now just over a year old, and a lot bigger! Growing as however slowed, but thats to be expected i guess! :flrt:


----------



## Bearded Dragon Man (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for help guys.

My Bearded Dragons do go in and out of the hide. My dad or nan are usally at home which if he become cold then my dad moves them out.
I'll work out a way of closing the hide.

I'll post some pics when i get home for you guys.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Paul B said:


> 600g and 8 and a half inches long??
> 
> my babies are born 4 inches long and my breeding pair are at least 18 inches and weigh 7-800g.
> 
> The male in the pic looks ok but an overhead picture would be better. In general terms the dragon stores fat in the base of its tail so a nice broad tail base is a good guide to its condition.


I meant 18.5 lol
Stupid laptop
hence why hes a breeding male
fattyyyyy


----------



## dionator (Oct 16, 2008)

what is the substate? 
i would change it to newspaper,sand or tiles


----------



## Bearded Dragon Man (May 3, 2009)

Hello,

Here are some better photos comapring the male to female. The male is the darker colour due to he has been basking before i took him out for 2 mins whilst i did photos.















































Hope these help. Sorry there not the best photos taken by me.

Many thanks to all who have commented or going to do so.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

What weights are they both?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

They do seem a bit thin from those pics. The aspect ratio has been knocked out on a couple of the pics but you can see they're quite slender, not morbidly skinny but maybe they could eat a little more


----------

